# Twice-forgotten soldier sues Veterans Affairs over 'abandoned' case file



## daftandbarmy (23 Jun 2020)

Twice-forgotten soldier sues Veterans Affairs over 'abandoned' case file

Critics say Charles Scott's case describes an overwhelmed VAC unable to keep up with veterans' pleas for help

When former master corporal Charles Scott left the army in 2008, a note was scribbled in his Veterans Affairs file warning that he faced a significant risk of developing post-traumatic stress disorder.

The warning was never followed up on by the department; no one ever contacted him about it and no one ever arranged for treatment. Scott himself didn't know about the assessment until more than a decade later, after he applied under privacy law to see his file — and several years after he had sought treatment for PTSD on his own.

It wouldn't be the last time the former combat soldier and army intelligence operative, who served with the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry in Bosnia and Afghanistan, fell through the cracks of the bureaucracy.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/soldier-pension-forgotten-1.5622577?__vfz=medium%3Dsharebar


----------

